# proftpd-1.3.4a_2 + mod_clamav error install



## allan_sundry (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi!

I'm trying to install from ports proftpd-1.3.4a_2 + mod_Ñlamav but get the error:


```
modules/mod_xfer.o(.text+0x1c1c): In function `xfer_stor':
: undefined reference to `clamav_scan'
libtool: link: rm -f ".libs/proftpdS.o"
gmake: *** [proftpd] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd.
```

FreeBSD 8.2-p6 amd64, ports are updated.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2012)

ClamAV might not have installed properly. Try installing security/clamav and try again.


----------



## allan_sundry (Apr 24, 2012)

I tried to install proftpd-1.3.4a_2 + mod_Ñlamav on two servers. One of them was pre-installed Ñlamav. An error was manifested in both cases. You have got to install proftpd-1.3.4a_2 + mod_Ñlamav?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't use either, I just read Makefiles 

If I read this: http://forums.proftpd.org/smf/index.php?topic=4651.0

It looks like it's causing problems when build with the --with-shared option. I think you need to contact the port's maintainer to get this fixed.


----------



## allan_sundry (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm trying

```
make -D WITH_CLAMAV
```
but get the error.

If leave only one module mod_Ñlamav installation also fails.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2012)

The problem is with ProFTPD itself. It fails the build if mod_clamav is built with the --with-shared option. This option is set in the port's Makefile.


----------



## chrcol (Apr 24, 2012)

*S*ame error, wish port maintainers tested their work.


----------



## allan_sundry (Apr 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The problem is with ProFTPD itself. It fails the build if mod_clamav is built with the --with-shared option. This option is set in the port's Makefile.



How to fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

allan_sundry said:
			
		

> How to fix it?



Contact the port's maintainer, have him fix it.


----------



## allan_sundry (Apr 25, 2012)

I sent a letter to maintainer and created bug report.


----------

